# Seeking Carburetor



## EdLeMans (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi people!! I need some help,does anyone know where I might find a 2bbl Carburetor Model#7027062 it is a Rochester for 326CID, I have been retoring this LeMans 1967 since 1984 and am about finished my opnly problem is the exact Carburetor any and all help is very much appreciated.:willy:


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like there was one for sale on eBay in January. Appears it did not sell. Recommend you do a internet search for Rochester 7027062. You should see an eBay link for that carb. Once you bring it up, it will have the seller's ID and contact link. Looks like he's in Torrington, Connecticut. Matt


----------



## EdLeMans (Feb 7, 2014)

*Carburetor*

Matt, Thanks for your help I will try it and see ..


----------



## EdLeMans (Feb 7, 2014)

*Still Need Carb*

Still seeking Rochester 2BBL Carburetor Model#7027062, was one on e-bay but was already sold. Please any and all help is appreciated.


----------

